# Must replace clay bar



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

After some advice again if anyone could oblige.

I need some new clay as i'm going to do a full detail soon when the weather picks up hopefully. I have only ever used Meguiars so know little about what i should be using. :?

I know there are different grades, colours etc but i really dont know where to start to be honest. I have a Brilliant Red MK2 TT and a Candy White MK6 Golf and wondered if i would need different clay bars for these or could i use one for both. I don't mind buying two different ones if necessary, for what clay costs i'm not at all bothered about the expense.

As usual, your advice is very much appreciated as i know you lot are second to none when it comes to detailing IMO. :wink: :wink:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Have only used the Megs myself and found it to be OK. I think Sonus Green is another clay bar that seems popular. I would probably use the same type of clay bar on each vehicle. Hope that helps


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I've tried a couple, including the Meguiars.
My favourite is the Swissvax "paint rubber" (clay bar).
It works just as well using plain old water as a lubricant, or even a mix of Johnson's Bubble Bath and water.
I found that other brands didn't work so well unless you used their own brand quick detail spray, which tends to run out quicker than the clay bar itself.

Rogue


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I only really use Bilt Hamber clay, only water needed to, get the soft if it is cold, stays pliable..

The sonus green is very good clay, but they have changed the colour to blue, and I find it isn't as good..

Dodo Supernatural clay is also a good clay..


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

+1 Bilt Hamber clay


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

+1 Bilt hamber

Paul


----------

